# Member of the week!



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

So, who do you think is member of the week? Say here! Every week I will count up who has the most votes and make an award to put in your signature or avatar in photoshop!
Rules
------
1. No voting for yourself!
2. A member may not be nominated two weeks in a row, every other week is fine
3. No sharing your award! It is for you
4. I may send you an award if you helped me or someone else, or are just a nice person.

So, what are you waiting for?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

I vote Old Fish Lady!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Same here..OFL!!!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I vote OFL too!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you...but I don't think a moderator should be included....I think this is a nice idea but it should be for members....don't you think......


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think is a great idea and my vote would be for OFL as well....She is a very helpful person on the board and she deserves this!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

im sure we could make an exception for her for the first week hey


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

OFL. Easily


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

OFL!!! She helped me save one of my fish babies (Blush).


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I vote OFl...If not her, than maybe...JKFish. She's nice, and pretty helpful when it comes to fish.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

My vote for OFL.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

OFL.

You haven't been a mod for that long! I think it's fair to include mods. They help us too! :-D


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree, mods can/should be included~ 

I honestly can't make up my mind on who to vote for... My top three are OldFishLady, 1Fish2Fish, Vaygirl, or Dramaqueen. (EDIT: holy cow, I can't count! XD .)

And thank you Bloo, that was really sweet of you to say that.


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

OFL!!! *zones out and murrmers* Her name it's so fun.... :3


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

OFL and Mr. Vampire181.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Mr. Vampire will probably win next week. (my prediction) You can include me too, even though I created the thread!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> Mr. Vampire will probably win next week. (my prediction) You can include me too, even though I created the thread!


LOL I shall vote for you next then!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Oldfishlady or Betta Slave


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

OFL, absolutely!! She is helpful and responsive!! And experienced!!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Because we started on saturday, the member of the week award will go to OFL! I think the votes are pretty much unanimous. I will give the award to OFL, and the new contest starts right now. It will end on sunday! Happy president's day!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

First vote... oh the power Lol.

Since OFL already won, I vote Alex09. TONS of help when I needed to know about plants and compatability!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Bettaslave~


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

baylee767 ~ MY vote goes to you


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bettaslave.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you, JKfish and Bloo. 

I vote for 1f2f.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mr. Vampire!! He is the best breeding mentor ever!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I was nominated! 

I vote OFL....cause she rocks


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I was nominated!
> 
> I vote OFL....cause she rocks


Actually, you can't vote OFL because she just won last week.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I vote Slipstitch, because s/he rescued/saved 2 bettas and gave them a nice 5 gallon home each.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a nice idea! I vote for MrV. He's knowledgeable, friendly and is always willing to help people.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am thinking of PitGurl. She saw the horrible conditions of bettas in Wal-Mart, bought a gallon of spring water and changed the water in the cups. Here's the link: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=63488


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr. V! Although what Pitgurl did was really, really nice.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I know this is old, but hey, it's a nice idea..
So, mrvamp won, on to next week.. (I guess)


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Adastra.  Where'd she go, anyway?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry guys, I haven't been able to keep up. So yes, Mr. Vamp won last (or a couple) weeks ago.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, Adastra... Where did she go?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I haven't seen Adastra around in a long time.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I completely forgot about Adasta, I feel bad. >.<


----------

